# Backfeeder issue



## knobToucher (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a lot of trouble with the first Backfeeder I built and reluctantly abandoned ship after many attempts to get it going. It was the very first version that had the wrong pin placement for the transistors. 

Anyway, I thought I'd start fresh and got another board.. but now I'm having a different issue. When pedal is engaged there's a volume drop and it sounds like the signal is BP filtered. I poked around with my audio probe to see if I could find anything obviously wrong (bare in mind I don't really know what I'm doing) and I noticed that when probing R21 and R22 I get a constant 'ticking'. Is this meant to be happening? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 22, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> I had a lot of trouble with the first Backfeeder I built and reluctantly abandoned ship after many attempts to get it going. It was the very first version that had the wrong pin placement for the transistors.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd start fresh and got another board.. but now I'm having a different issue. When pedal is engaged there's a volume drop and it sounds like the signal is BP filtered. I poked around with my audio probe to see if I could find anything obviously wrong (bare in mind I don't really know what I'm doing) and I noticed that when probing R21 and R22 I get a constant 'ticking'. Is this meant to be happening? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


I’ve got the same problem...
I just set it aside and was gonna come back to it and never did...


----------



## knobToucher (Jun 22, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> I’ve got the same problem...
> I just set it aside and was gonna come back to it and never did...


Really? Argh!! I guess that makes me feel a little better, I'm not the only one. It's annoying though.. one of the more expensive, time consuming builds and I've failed twice!! I think I will lose a small piece of my soul if I don't get this one working haha


----------



## knobToucher (Jun 27, 2019)

No takers on this one? Would really appreciate any input.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 28, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> No takers on this one? Would really appreciate any input.


I have build 2 of them and without problems. Only that the "feedback" function becomes sometimes a bit erratic......... One user here said to me that as is a monophonic pedal in that sense, it is not possible for example making feedback with a power chord.


----------



## knobToucher (Jun 28, 2019)

Ariosto said:


> I have build 2 of them and without problems. Only that the "feedback" function becomes sometimes a bit erratic......... One user here said to me that as is a monophonic pedal in that sense, it is not possible for example making feedback with a power chord.


I'm envious of your success! Yes the feedback acts erratically for me too, sometimes when I release the momentary switch there's a residual harmonic that keeps playing and I can't make it stop.

I'm not sure if these issues are due to my transistors? Is it worth switching them out with alternative transistors? If so which ones? Would love to hear from Admin about this.


----------

